# How much for a new hive and a bunch of bees?



## TedH71 (Jan 19, 2003)

Am thinking of trying beekeeping here in Wichita since there seems to be a good market for honey. Any tips or suggestions? Thanks.


----------



## james dilley (Mar 21, 2004)

You can make the Hive bodies from Plywood. The frames are about 75 cents each 10 to A body and Wax is A buck A sheet. But you can get by with starter stips. You might want to check on A few nucs or A set of frames with brood and let them to make A queen.As Pkg bees are not cheap.


----------



## Ol'Reb (Apr 21, 2006)

If you're in the Wichita area, check with Randy Hammill, he's out on way West MacAurther at the pumpkin junction, he has bees and might be able to help you.


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Deep 9 5/8" hive bodies cost an advrage of $9.00 each. Frames can be bought from W.T.Kelly company for $.65 each.
http://www.kelleybees.com/
807 West Main Street
Clarkson, Kentucky 42726-0240

Phone: (270) 242-2012
Toll Free: 1-800-233-2899
Fax: (270) 242-4801

Email: [email protected]

Office Hours:
Monday - Friday 7:30 a.m. to 12:00 p.m.
and 1:00 p.m. to 4:30 p.m.

Saturday 7:30 a.m. to 12:00 p.m.
Central Time Zone

Their are many more suppliers who have web sites. I just like Kellys frames best.



Advrage cost of a 3# package of bees this year seems to be $60.00 from what I have seen.

 Al


----------



## Mike in Ohio (Oct 29, 2002)

Als numbers look correct to me. With lots of people having had a rough 2006 I'm thinking bee packages will likely be a bit more expensive for 2007. 

Mike


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Prices I have seen in Bee Culture are about $60.00 on
average. Garners, Spell Bee has them listed for $55.00 this last issue. I know I wouldn't wait much longer to place an order. I am more than happy with the two packages we bought from them last spring. They built up so fast we put honey supers on them by the end of June. They still swarmed.

 Al


----------

